# My Picture Finally (hope this works)



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

//


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey hey good lookin


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello! ;D


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Good Sir. Funny thing is that you kindof look like a younger version of the LOST character in your Avatar.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pumpkin bebeh


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

You don't look anything like I thought you would. For some reason I thought you would look more like your avatar


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> You don't look anything like I thought you would. For some reason I thought you would look more like your avatar


Haha me too


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

me three.lol


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

You look cute!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

haha i thought you were the guy in your avatar...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

match_stick_1 said:


> haha i thought you were the guy in your avatar...


I guess you didn't watch LOST.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

EverDream said:


> I guess you didn't watch LOST.


nah, i guess that was pretty silly of me... i was thinking that guest013 was this guy with a very intesnse stare and i felt too intimidated to ever reply to his posts lol


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

And rightfully so. That character was scary in the earlier episodes if I remember correctly. I still have not watched Season 5 and 6 of LOST btw... So no spoilers please


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait, does that mean you thought I was a middleage pedophile priest with a comb-over and a psychotic smile when I used my last avatar? Or were you not around then. Cant remember.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Wait, does that mean you thought I was a middleage pedophile priest with a comb-over and a psychotic smile when I used my last avatar? Or were you not around then. Cant remember.


ok i confess at first i actually thought that was you but then you changed your avatar lol, sometimes i dont think things through much


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahahahahaha. That is so funny. No offense, theoretically since it was a faked "real" picture it could have been me, but it was the awesome standup comedian Doug Stanhope. And currently it is the Lead Singer from the amazing band Deftones, who´s name I am ashamed to say I cant remember right now.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Hahahahahaha. That is so funny. No offense, theoretically since it was a faked "real" picture it could have been me, but it was the awesome standup comedian Doug Stanhope. And currently it is the Lead Singer from the amazing band Deftones, who´s name I am ashamed to say I cant remember right now.


Ah right... im currently laughing very much at my own stupidity







I havent heard of that bandbefore (what is with me not knowing things??) , im gonna look up their music.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Wait, does that mean you thought I was a middleage pedophile priest with a comb-over and a psychotic smile when I used my last avatar? Or were you not around then. Cant remember.


 lmfao YES. Matchstick, ur funny. It's interesting how our avatars shape the perception others have of us.

Chino Moreno is the lead singer of Deftones, I get all numb ^.^


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Haha, sorry to disappoint! I just felt I needed a recognizable avatar so people could remember my posts. Also... LOST = amazing. You have to check out the last two seasons.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Haha, sorry to disappoint! I just felt I needed a recognizable avatar so people could remember my posts. Also... LOST = amazing. You have to check out the last two seasons.


Isnt LOST a reality show? Or is that survivor? i'll check it out


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah yes..Survivor is a reality show and LOST is not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread is hella funny


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Hottie


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Hottie


----------

